# Trying to understand the whole Estee Lauder monopoly thing



## mac_addict06 (Jul 17, 2006)

I understand that if you work at a makeup line thats under Estee Lauder, that they don't like you working (freelance) for another line... even though it's still under Estee Lauder. I believe it's called Conflict of Interest. 

Here's the question: What lines are under the Estee Lauder umbrella? Can you freelance between lines within Estee Lauder Inc. since it's not full-time, or is that also a conflict of interest?


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 17, 2006)

Estée Lauder owned brands are listed on their corporate website here

That's all I can help you with!


----------



## shabdebaz (Jul 18, 2006)

I believe that is still a conflict of interest.  Just because Estee owns a bunch of companies, it doesn't mean that those companies are not competitors.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 19, 2006)

I know several people that freelance for both MAC and Lauder without a problem.  Check with the management though.


----------



## fishx3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, I never knew EL is the parent company of SO MANY brands. It's actually really ... scary.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 4, 2006)

you can absolutely freelance for other companies... i work with freelancers who freelance for bobbi brown etc as well as mac at the same time


----------



## mae13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishx3* 
_Wow, I never knew EL is the parent company of SO MANY brands. It's actually really ... scary._

 
And L'Oreal owns pretty much the rest. Or else Louis Vuitton. 

Scroll down the right-hand list: http://www.loreal.com/_en/_ww/index.aspx

Go here: http://www.lvmh.com/ and select the group, them companies and brands, then perfume and cosmetics.

It's the nature of big business, and part of why I prefer to buy local, independant and original.


----------



## GetGlammed (Nov 8, 2007)

What about working for bobbi at  neimans and freelancing for mac?


----------

